# Tunica & Graceland- PICTURE OVERLOAD!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it took me FOREVER to get the time to load these pics, but I FINALLY got it done! I meant to get pics of the casino's and the hotel room, but forgot... However, we just received 3 Complimentary nights stay at the hotel we stayed at for each of us!! They exspire 1/19/2009, so we are hoping to get to go back and use them before then, and this time I will take TONS of pics! We plan on giving the extra free room to a couple of our friends... so it should be a really wild trip LOL!

Anyways, here are a few of my fav pics!

*Tunica Riverpark and Aquarium*

































































































These next pics are from Graceland! My Mother was always a HUGE Elvis fan, therefore, I grew up on his music and movies, so it was a real treat for me to get to go to Graceland. Mind you... these aren't even HALF of the pics I took! They wouldn't allow us to use the flash on our camera's, so I apologize if some of the pics are blurry. I will try to describe where/what each pic is. When we toured Graceland they gave us headphones where we could listen to what each room was and specific details (so you will see Hubby in a few pics with headphones on).

*Graceland*
Living Room

















Dining Room









Kitchen









Movie Room









Pool Room- This room was covered floor to ceiling with carpet!









"The Jungle Room"

















Studio

















Trophy Room- This room was originally a racketball room, but was converted into the trophy room when they started doing tours of Graceland.

























"Meditation Garden"/Gravesite









































House and Grounds









































And this I thought was particularly neat... it is the brick columns of the gates to Graceland where people have wrote on them for years and years.









Airplanes
















you might not can tell in the pic... but the bed linens were blue suede.

























Automobile Museum








this red convertable and pink jeep are from the movie "Blue Hawaii" (one of my favs)









Misc. Pics

































































And that is a few of my favs.... LOL :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats real cool. Looks like a nice trip you had. THanks for sharing :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Brandi - Looks like you all had a great time!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wonderful and exciting pics....loved everyone of them...  ..thank you ....so much for sharing them with us..... :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW it looks like you had a WONDERFUL time. I would LOVE to go there.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, we had a BLAST!! If it weren't for my animals... I would have been happy never coming home :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome.....I don't blame you for not wanting to come home ....wow :thumbup:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW That is so cool! I especially like the peacock stained glass windows. That would be so fun to go there, 
Oh, in the one aquarium picture, is that a seaturtle in the corner of the tank?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I really enjoyed viewing your pictures. They are great and it looks as though you had a wonderful vacation. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, Brandi, Thank you for sharing those! I love Elvis' music...and I have a BIL that is an absolute Elvis fanatic, looks as though you had a wonderful time!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, we really enjoyed it! Goodness it is expensive to tour Graceland though.... the most expensive package was $67 per person! (of course that isn't the package we picked)... but I think once is enough to do use for quite some time :greengrin: However.... I DO plan on us going back to Tunica VERY soon! That was such a blast! We slept late everyday and got a HUGE hotel room with a jacuzzi and everything.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's is really neat! Nice pics too!


----------

